Ask HN: Fun and interesting Python things to do or learn? - thecuriousone
======
such_a_casual
Maybe learn pylab to play around with data visualizations. What's nice about
python is pretty much anything you can think of doing, someone else already
built a library for that and answered a stack overflow question.

